# wolf eggs



## KILLER FISH (Feb 16, 2006)

pics


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

thats cool first time i saw breeding wolfs


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

*...NiCe!!*


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

maybe its just the way the shots look...

but it looks like hes carring the egg cluster around with him... pretty interesting stuff...

cheers and good luck on the offspring..

congrats...


----------



## KILLER FISH (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks for the replies, i will post pics as they progress.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

moved to pictures and videos


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice, that's only the fourth time I see pictures of wolves breeding... Keep us updated


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> thats cool first time i saw breeding wolfs


ditto, never seen that!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> *...NiCe!!*


----------



## KILLER FISH (Feb 16, 2006)

they hatched yesterday, but they are at my fish store and i have today and tomarrow off, but maybe i will stop by there and take a few pics today or tomarrow.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Congrats buddy, never seen wolf egg's


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

actually on water wolves there are some too

cool


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I've heard they have some parental care, are they looking after the eggs? Excellent shots.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

awesome!!!!!!!! what size is that tank to get them to breed?


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Cool, it's not easy to breed wolfies.

Good job man.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

so dude any updates?? any new pictures?? how are the fry doing??

Ck


----------



## dumbass (May 28, 2006)

cool pics and nice fish, i mite have 2 invest in some myself at a later date


----------

